# Mini paph bud watch



## troy (Apr 19, 2016)

Wossner kolorand 2 growths pushing up






Kolosand also 2 growths pushing up


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 19, 2016)

Nice looking plant, Troy.


----------



## troy (Apr 19, 2016)

Thanks, the wossner kolorand is 5 growths and pushing out of an 8 inch pot after blooming gets repotted and the kolosand has 9 growths pushing out an 8 inch pot, the wossner kolorand is alot healthier though, I also have a chiu hua that I beleive is pushing up although it's kind of early to tell


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2016)

Both looking very good. Keep us posted.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Yes, exceptional plants. Looking forward to the flowers.


----------



## phraggy (Apr 20, 2016)

Absolutely lovely plants troy so without doubt they are very well grown. Hope the lowering goes well with them.

Ed


----------



## Cheyenne (Apr 20, 2016)

Would you consider those "mini paphs" for a "mini Paph bud watch"? They look pretty large to me.


----------



## troy (Apr 20, 2016)

The irony is they are huge the kolosand is over 36 inches


----------



## paphioboy (Apr 21, 2016)

Gorgeous specimens!!


----------



## troy (May 1, 2016)

9 growth kolosand 2 spikes 3 buds each, will this ever have more blooms than 3? I'm nursing the root system back to good health, when repotting found it to be ok, no active root tips, but solid roots,


----------



## Heather (May 1, 2016)

Are these the ones you got at the Sac. show?


----------



## troy (May 1, 2016)

The kolosand I got from the sac. Show. the wossner kolorand, I got from parkside a year or 2 ago


----------

